# 19 Years today



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, she was a beautiful, gorgeous girl. Despite the years since, a loss of such a sweet doggie stays with you. Run free and say hi to Paul and Simon, Kelly!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She must have been very special, always in your heart, she looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She was a beautiful golden. I will think of you on this hard day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

No words of mine will ease your heartache, but I am crying along with you. Memory is treacherous in bringing back the loss, without the Golden head to stroke.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly was a very beautiful girl and you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kelly is such a lovely girl! Hugs on this difficult day.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It must be that long since I lost my first girl too. I still cry when I think of her. Then I lost my Lucy 3 months ago and the pain is still very raw. 

Kelly was certainly a beauty. 

Sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She was gorgeous Jan. Almost 20 years later and they still stay such a part of your heart.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Kelly loves on in your heart. I am so sorry. Hugs


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She was so beautiful, please know that she is watching over you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have Patience Sweet Girl ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the photos of her. Such a beautiful girl will never be forgotten x


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry i missed this post about your beautiful Kelly it never gets any easier


----------

